# Thank you Walt



## kk1disney

Thank you Walt for having such an amazing imagination and vision.  And thank you for never compromising on your dream.  So many generations and generations to come will be touched by your magic.


----------



## darkwingduck20106

Agreed. He was a great man who left an amazing legacy


----------



## old lady

May he rest with peace.


----------



## AllyBri

kk1disney said:


> Thank you Walt for having such an amazing imagination and vision.  And thank you for never compromising on your dream.  So many generations and generations to come will be touched by your magic.


----------



## Binzerdk

I agree walt Was a one in a million kinda guy


----------



## Viva Las Disney

It truly is an amazing legacy.  He's positively influenced billions of lives, and continues to be a positive influence even after death.


----------



## shannon006

Words could never express my awe and thanks to Walt for the happiness that his vision has brought to our family.

Walt Disney World truly is a place where our family can go and really forget about the troubles and business of home, and just have fun, together


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

shannon006 said:


> Words could never express my awe and thanks to Walt for the happiness that his vision has brought to our family.
> 
> Walt Disney World truly is a place where our family can go and really forget about the troubles and business of home, and just have fun, together



Just what he wanted!


----------



## SunshineDaydreamnVA




----------



## brad111198

Thank Walt


----------



## Vetofwar

Walt sure was an inspiration for other theme park generations. I remember when we came to public just like it was last year.


----------

